# Hierophant



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello Folks, It has been a long time since I made a post.
So to make a good comeback I bring to you my new bought Hierophant.
I think that I made a mistake because I first thought that painting tanks was difficult and time-stealing then but since I saw that THING in my hands, I actually know that I was wrong... ooh yeah.
Here some pics of the Tyranid still unpacked


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I wrote a guide on how to build this. It's really in depth and solves the bendy leg problem. I advise you to read it before undertaking your own.

Hope it helps, if you have anymore questions give me a shout.

http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1005.0

P.S. This is my finished one...









And on his base...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

nice, should be a fun build/paint


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Gareth, that's an excellent tutorial...the model itself is a prime example of the care and effort you put into the beasty.

After reading all that you have your work cut out for you OP....good luck!!


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gareth said:


> I wrote a guide on how to build this. It's really in depth and solves the bendy leg problem. I advise you to read it before undertaking your own.
> 
> Hope it helps, if you have anymore questions give me a shout.
> 
> ...


thx for that (I am still washing the parts) but I would rather prefare to don' t cut the parts


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

You're going to suffer from bendy leg syndrome then.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

So here are the big parts
It was late yesterday so I didn' t do anything special, only glued the head and the last vent.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

this model just looks too crazy to function, let alone be a huge killy bug 

was there much flash/chunks 'o' resin to remove from the model?


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> this model just looks too crazy to function, let alone be a huge killy bug
> 
> was there much flash/chunks 'o' resin to remove from the model?


I tell you that there was enough junk on It to begin to hate Forge World
Btw I noticed that on many models the vent is made out of resin and is already there, so why the hell didn' t they do the same on my model, I nearely cryed because I thought that It was already broken


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

so yeah since I don' t have much time I didn' t do many things on this big bastard
here some pics









































There are still some spikes left aaaaand I need to paint it wich has to wait because I lack white and black colour spray, Damn it !!!


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyways I have a problem, before I put the biocannons on I need to know where to place the neck spikes, can sombody post a picture of them glued on the neck plz?


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

So since no one gave me a pic I tryed to figure out where the neckspikes should be placed 

Here some pics of the mounting finished hirophant
I had to use some green stuff...


----------



## cyrnic (Oct 3, 2010)

hoffe du hast dein spike prob gelöst  ich hätte so schiss das das ganze teil explodiert und auseinadnerbricht wenn es umfällt/ runterfällt etc. gestiftet hast du garnicht oder?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

cyrnic said:


> hoffe du hast dein spike prob gelöst  ich hätte so schiss das das ganze teil explodiert und auseinadnerbricht wenn es umfällt/ runterfällt etc. gestiftet hast du garnicht oder?


English forum buddy...

Jason, the hierophant is looking great, I can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

cyrnic said:


> hoffe du hast dein spike prob gelöst  ich hätte so schiss das das ganze teil explodiert und auseinadnerbricht wenn es umfällt/ runterfällt etc. gestiftet hast du garnicht oder?


Just in case:Englisch nur Freund. (Hope I got that right.)


----------



## cyrnic (Oct 3, 2010)

ah sry  youre right  
Have you found a solution for the spikes on the neck? and it looks so fragil i would be afraid that its falling it to parts when falling down etc. have you connectet the single parts with glue and thick wire?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I pinned every single spike on mine. Haven't lost a single one.

The front legs on yours look like they're starting to buckle already. You really should have reinforced them.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Gareth said:


> I wrote a guide on how to build this. It's really in depth and solves the bendy leg problem. I advise you to read it before undertaking your own.
> 
> Hope it helps, if you have anymore questions give me a shout.
> 
> ...


I Love Your Modle & Painting Style Have a Rep :grin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

cyrnic said:


> hoffe du hast dein spike prob gelöst  ich hätte so schiss das das ganze teil explodiert und auseinadnerbricht wenn es umfällt/ runterfällt etc. gestiftet hast du garnicht oder?


I know that cyrnic knows this is an English forum now but anyway...

Google Translate for you aye:



Above quote through Google said:


> "hope you have your spike solved prob I had shat the Sun explodes the whole part, and if it falls over auseinadnerbricht / down etc. is donated to you or not at all?"


:scratchhead:

Anywho... the 'phant is coming along nicely, look forward to seeing it painted.

Grish


----------



## cyrnic (Oct 3, 2010)

@ grish: whats the point? you really expected a good translation oO or a translation at all?
i made a mistake and im sry 

BTT


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

cyrnic said:


> @ grish: whats the point? you really expected a good translation oO or a translation at all?
> i made a mistake and im sry
> 
> BTT


Oh i know you made a mistake and I'm not trying to translate what you said for any real purpose. The only point being Google Translate is a bit wacked lol not having a go at you by any means. I was bored and saw an oppurtunity to test Google Translate...and it failed. No need to apologise either, it's alllll good :good:

Grish


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

I konw I am late for that but sice I don' t find time for painting I would say that you can stop waiting for It to be done... which means It will remain the same as the last pic for the next time I have holiday.... which is a long time to wait

@Gareth you are wrong I is still standing since I made the post with the pics so no reed of reinforcing =D


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

666JasonDark666 said:


> I konw I am late for that but sice I don' t find time for painting I would say that you can stop waiting for It to be done... which means It will remain the same as the last pic for the next time I have holiday.... which is a long time to wait
> 
> @Gareth you are wrong I is still standing since I made the post with the pics so no reed of reinforcing =D


Lol, it's not instant. It's slow and gradual. I don't understand why you don't don't believe me when myself and others have already suffered.

You leave it on a shelf with no support and in a month or 2 you're going to have bendy leg syndrome.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Lol, it's not instant. It's slow and gradual. I don't understand why you don't don't believe me when myself and others have already suffered.
> 
> You leave it on a shelf with no support and in a month or 2 you're going to have bendy leg syndrome.


Dude guess what? 

I don' t care =D so could you stop telling me that it is boring and besides why do you care ?
Not that I don' t appreciate your tips but telling me that over and over again is kinda disturbing

oh yeah and btw It is nearely a month and still standing


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa, cut the attitude dude. He's only trying to help, and fuck me, it's expensive enough. Christ, I pin the wings on my Vultures, and they're less than half the size, and have no weight on them.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, it's sage advice, but I'll second that the repetition is annoying. It's JasonDark's model, it's his to do with as he likes.

Anyway, back to topic: I never realized how big these things were. How tall is it at the top of its back? It's freakin' ginormous.

Any idea when this starts being painted?


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Whoa, cut the attitude dude. He's only trying to help, and fuck me, it's expensive enough. Christ, I pin the wings on my Vultures, and they're less than half the size, and have no weight on them.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


You should read carefully that what I wrote cuz I said that I am not unthankful for his tips, I just said that I' d like to do It my way and that It is annoying to hear the same sentence over and over again, It is not like I am working for him



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Ok, it's sage advice, but I'll second that the repetition is annoying. It's JasonDark's model, it's his to do with as he likes.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic: I never realized how big these things were. How tall is it at the top of its back? It's freakin' ginormous.
> 
> Any idea when this starts being painted?


I already said that I don' t have enough time since I got other things to do which means that you have to wait at least till Xmas


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

How is the hierophant coming along?

I just bought my second off of ebay for a good price. Check out how it's legs turned up like...









I'll be reinforcing this bad boy to stop it ever happening again.


----------

